# Free Lightroom and Aperture Preset



## studioomg (Jan 6, 2012)

Happy new year every body :blushing:

I have create and shared Adobe Lightroom preset & Apple Apertrue preset

Now can visit and load  => Studio OMG - Photography is not only capture.

*Sample of Adobe Lightroom Preset*








*Sample of Apple Aperture Preset



*


----------

